# Should I adopt a puppy with kennel cough??



## dns12999 (Oct 25, 2008)

My wife and I found a puppy via petfinder.com and fell in love. After contacting the adoption agency we found out that the poor little guy has kennel cough  They are willing to let us adopt and would even pay for any required treatment for the kennel cough since it was a pre-existing condition. However we are unfamiliar with this disease and don't know if adopting a puppy with such a condition is a good idea. We would be devistated if we adopted him and he died. What would you do?


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Kennel cough isn't a major thing, they wouldn't let you have him if they thought he was going to die 

I say go ahead!


----------



## dns12999 (Oct 25, 2008)

Thank you for your reply. Actually he already had pneumonia and it turned into kennel cough and after talking to our vet we decided not to go forward with the adoption. The vet had said they see many cases like that that last for months and that wasn't something we were ready for especially since he would be by himself for so long while we were at work. So now the search for a new fuzzy family member starts again Thanks again for your replies.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Aww I'm sorry the adoption didn't work out. I'm a softie, I probably would have adopted him anyways. 

Good luck in finding just the right pup/dog for you and yours.


----------



## Venus & Jack's Mommy (Nov 3, 2008)

Im new here but I am the owner of 2 rescues as of right now. I have a Manchester Terrier Rescue. When I adopeted her from a city shelter not only did she have kennel cough but she was infested with fleas and very under what her normal weight should have been for her size. If I would have let all of those things stop me I would have missed out on one of the best dogs ever. Everyone and anyone who meets her wants to take her home, that wont happen  4 years later she is the best dog ever, she has never hurt or bit anyone. She is the best with kids. My 2nd rescue is a Jack Russell Terrier who was on doggie death row 2 times. Now anyone who knows anything about JRT's know that you need an awful lot of time and patience on them. He is alot of work but well worth it. You wont find the perfect dog anywhere. Your dog or any other pet needs time adapting, training and lots of love and patience. Just because a dog might be a little sick when you first adopt them doesnt mean anything. It is very common for shelter dogs to have kennel cough. Animals are reliable, many full of love, true in their affections, 
predictable in their actions, grateful and loyal. 
Difficult standards for people to live up to. 
~Alfred A Montepart~


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Venus & Jack's Mommy said:


> Im new here but I am the owner of 2 rescues as of right now. I have a Manchester Terrier Rescue. When I adopeted her from a city shelter not only did she have kennel cough but she was infested with fleas and very under what her normal weight should have been for her size. If I would have let all of those things stop me I would have missed out on one of the best dogs ever. Everyone and anyone who meets her wants to take her home, that wont happen  4 years later she is the best dog ever, she has never hurt or bit anyone. She is the best with kids. My 2nd rescue is a Jack Russell Terrier who was on doggie death row 2 times. Now anyone who knows anything about JRT's know that you need an awful lot of time and patience on them. He is alot of work but well worth it. You wont find the perfect dog anywhere. Your dog or any other pet needs time adapting, training and lots of love and patience. Just because a dog might be a little sick when you first adopt them doesnt mean anything. It is very common for shelter dogs to have kennel cough. Animals are reliable, many full of love, true in their affections,
> predictable in their actions, grateful and loyal.
> Difficult standards for people to live up to.
> ~Alfred A Montepart~


Welcome to DF and THANK YOU for adopting rescue dogs. I look forward to hearing more about your two FurKids and hope you can share their pics.


----------

